# TTC naturally with DHEA



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, is anyone else taking DHEA for low AMH (3.2) and poor egg quality. We've just reached end of IVF road, BFP with DE from sister   MMC at 8 weeks   No words to describe how devestated we are. I've been looking around the net and getting more confused than ever! Is micronized the same as pure pharmacuetical grade?? If there is anyone who's clinic has recommended it, what brand are you taking?  Has anyone had a BFP using it TTC naturally? We are just trying to get our life back but I can't help hoping for a miracle.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Lunacat. Check this out for a list of supplements to take for improving your egg quality (DHEA, CoQ10, L'arginine, Myo inositol, melatonin) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0
I have read that it is better to take the standard DHEA - have read that the micronised version is more easily absorbed so maybe stronger than the standard version. Many many positive stories on the "holistic approaches" board under supplements & vitamins section - just look for DHEA threads. Some US clinics recommend.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

My clinic Reprofit in the czech Republic have advised me to take DHEA 3 x 25mg per day for 3 months. I've had 3 failed cycles and 3 natural miscarriages before that so hoping this may do the trick.

I bought mine from biovea as they have a deal on at the moment. Amazon sell it also but not sure of grade.


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you both so much for that and good luck with next treatments! mfmcmoo- can I ask what brand of DHEA you have taken, did you get it in the UK from the US? Hope to see you both on the 'pregnant' board soon.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

online from Biovea.co.uk - standard stuff - 25mg tablets


/links


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

did you put in a order Luna?

Mine arrived today so just about to take one [eek!] Not sure if you take it throughout your cycle or not or do you stop at ov? Anyone know?

Also it would be really good if the mods could make this thread sticky so it stays at the top. I'm sure others will be interested in what happens to us whilst taking DHEA?


----------



## lunacat (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, I did! I'm collecting mine from post office tomorrow. I'm going to wait for a period to start as haven't had one yet since miscarriage, just thought I'd wait until my normal cycle is back before I start. I also have wondered about whether you continue through the whole cycle or not. I'm really not sure.  I agree, I think alot of people will want to follow what happens as information on it is so contradictory. good luck!


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Take DHEA through out your cycle. 

The agnus castus is taken for the first 14 days (i.e. up to ovulation) - although there are conflicting reports


----------

